# Metro North Ski Train



## FreeskierInVT (Feb 16, 2014)

On Friday, desperate to get some skiing in on a powder day, I took the Metro North ski train to Thunder Ridge ski area in Patterson, NY (70 miles north of NYC). It was a close to 5 hour train ride coming from central Long Island, but it was awesome to be able to take a train to a ski area. The Patterson train station is less than a mile from the ski area, and they have a shuttle waiting for morning trains on weekends and holidays (and by request on weekdays).

What I found interesting is that Thunder Ridge claims to be the only ski area in the country with regularly scheduled train service multiple times a day (meaning not a special excursion train, and not a once-daily train). Is this true? It seems that the option isn't all that popular (or maybe not very well known-just over 1,100 ski packages were sold in 2009).

I'd love to do this again, but it would also be cool to experience other mountains (and getting there via train). Anyone know of any other "ski trains"?

-Josh

http://web.mta.info/mnr/html/getaways/outbound_thunderski.htm


----------

